# أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع 


أزيكم يا بنات 

عاملين ايه 

انا أخترت كام 

شعار كده لحزبنا النسائى 

بس محتارة أختار أى واحد 

وأحنا كأعضاء حزب واحد 

هنختار مع بعض.....

هما أربع شعارات بالصور

كل اللى هيختار شعار يعجبوا 

يكتب لنا رقمه 

وبعد كده نشوف أكتر شعار ايه هو 

ونأخذه شعار لينا 

أول واحد....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.



الشعار : النساء قاومون وقادرون على الرجال...
مش محتاجة أقول ده باين أوى فى الصورة
ههههههههههههههههه

التانى...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


الشعار : إن نامت القطة بدرى العب يا فار..
وطبعا احنا شايفين القطة واقفة له على الباب
هههههههههههههههه ليلته هتكون...

التالت...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


الشعار : بالطول بالعرض هنجيبكم يا رجالة فى الارض...
هههههههههههههههه

الرابع...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


الشعار : يا بنات المنتدى اتحدوا لمطاردة الرجل..
يعنى مش هنسيبوهم فى حالهم من النهاية كده
هههههههههههههههههههههه


كده أحنا كلنا شفنا الصورة وشعارها....
وعايزة أشوف تصويتكم يا بنات 
عايزين نوريهم احنا حزبنا جامد 
وعلى الله بقى يقلدونا....​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

وأنا هختار أول شعار...
الشعار : النساء قاومون وقادرون على الرجال...

علشان بس الرجاله يعرفوا هما ايه واحنا ايه 
هههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*ويكويك ويكويك ويكويك
ابقى قابلينى لو حد عبرك
هههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ويكويك ويكويك ويكويك
> ابقى قابلينى لو حد عبرك
> هههههههههههههههه​*



وبــــــــعدين بقى...:a82::a82:
أنت دخلت هنا ليه يا يوحنا 
مش انا قلت الموضوع للبنات بس 
بكرة هتشوف...
يالا يا بنات غيظوووووووه :a63::a63:​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
خلاص يعنى يا مرمر خلاص مسكتى رئاسة الحزب؟؟
انا اخترتلك شعار بقى يعنى خدمة كدة منى ليكى!!
((((((بالطول بالعرض هنجيب حزبكم فى الارض))))))​ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*يا روكي انت اختارت شعار صعب قوى مش هيعرفوا ينفذوه 
يا اخى ما تحرجهمش​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

هما الرجالة على طول كده...
ايه الفضول اللى انتوا فيه ده
انا مش قلت الموضوع للبنات بس... انتوا ورانا ورانا
ماشى ياروكى مش هرد عليك 
الكلام كتير... بس اللى ينفذ يا بابا 
وأتفضلوا اخرجوا بره بقى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*يعنى هتطردينا من الجنة يا ماما حوا
احنا كان عاوزيين نونسك بدل ما انتى قاعده لوحدك هنا 
ورينا بقى مين هيعبرك ​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

:beee:  :yahoo:​


----------



## الملك العقرب (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه حزب من غير اعضاء هههههههههههههههههههههههه يعيني بجد حرام يلا بس انا فرحان فيكي اوي ههههههههههه يلا يا رجال الحرب في صلحنا اهي اشحنوا القوات استعدادا للمعركة الحاسمة *

*امضاء امين صندوق حزب يا رجال العالم اتحدوا*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

طيب طلما انت شايف انها مش جنة بتدخل ليـه
ههههههههههههههههه ايه ده 
وهو انا مورييش غيرك ولا ايه...​


----------



## veansea (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

ايه ايه كلكم على البنيه ولا ايه انا كمان معاكى
وهختار الشعار الاول
وانكشحوا يا رجاله من هنا
حشرين منخيركم فى كل حاجه
اوف
وبعدين يا داخل 
بين مرمور وحزبها مينوبك منها 
الا ضربها 
على راى المثل المماثل
يا داخل بين البصله وقشرتها
مينوبك الا ريحتها

انكشحوا بقا بلا لعب عيال قصدى رجاله من هنا​


----------



## mero_engel (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*وانا كمان بختار الشعار رقم واحد*
*لانه عاجبني اووي وحسيته مناسب*
*وصحيح ميه في الميه*
*ودا هو  فعلا بيحصل في اللي  شفته في الصوره*​


----------



## فيبى 2010 (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

وأنا كمان معاكى يا مرمر وبختار الشعار الاول
ورونا بقى الرجالة هتعمل ايه ​


----------



## سيزار (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حزب اه انا سمعت عنه .. بيقولو ان فى حزب نسائى ... وقال الزعيمه مرمر .. مين دى يا رجاله ؟؟؟

اه دى عمله صور اه ما دى اخرتكم صور وخلاص فعل ما فيش حزب فاضل ويحمل بداخله عدم نظام وترتيب 
وكل ما يترتب على عدم النظام هرجله والمواضيع بتطلع فتشا 
وعشان كدا روحى يا ست امينه اقرائى شويه عن ازاى تأسسى حزب او على الاقل يكون معاكى شهاده تؤهلك للحزب ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صور صور ادى الى انتم فالحين فيه صور فى المنتدى صور ... وباين فى التعصب الاسود للرجاله ... مش ظريف كدا 
خلى بالك فى الاخر بتعيطوا وتروحى تترمى فى حضن ماما يا ماما ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا هنسيبكم تنفسوا شويه على رأى المثل .. يبقى احنا والزمن عليكم .. الرحمه حلوه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سيزار زعيم حزب الرجاله


----------



## twety (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

ههههههههههههههههه
فكرتونى بالذى مضى


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



twety قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> فكرتونى بالذى مضى



-------------------------------
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قرى واعترفى ما هو الذى مضى 
يا ريت مثل صغير قوى 
وبعدين انتى معانا ولا علينا 
تنبيه وتحذير شديد 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



الملك العقرب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه حزب من غير اعضاء هههههههههههههههههههههههه يعيني بجد حرام يلا بس انا فرحان فيكي اوي ههههههههههه يلا يا رجال الحرب في صلحنا اهي اشحنوا القوات استعدادا للمعركة الحاسمة *
> 
> *امضاء امين صندوق حزب يا رجال العالم اتحدوا*



ايه ده...
العقرب هو رجع تانى 
ايه يا عقرب انا مش حبستك فى العرين 
من اللى خرجتك تانى ههههههههههههههههه
فرحان فيا... ماشى ماشى
بس البنات ابتدوا يظهروا أهووو
أفرح فيكم أنا بقى ههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الردود الجامدة دى يافينو 
شكلهم خافوا منك وأستخبوا ههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليك يا جميل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

شكرا يا ميرو أنتى وفيبى 
بس انا حاسة ان الشعار ده اللى هيكسب 
يا مسهل هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



سيزار قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حزب اه انا سمعت عنه .. بيقولو ان فى حزب نسائى ... وقال الزعيمه مرمر .. مين دى يا رجاله ؟؟؟
> 
> اه دى عمله صور اه ما دى اخرتكم صور وخلاص فعل ما فيش حزب فاضل ويحمل بداخله عدم نظام وترتيب
> ...



طيب أحنا ايه ذنبا ان سمعتك تقيل يا سيزار 
هههههههههههههههه
احنا فاشلين :w00t: طيب قولى انت اساسا عملت ايه؟
ايه هو شعاركم اساسا...
بكرة نشوفكم لما تقلدونا من الغيظ الحقد :t30::t30: هههههههههههه
أحنا بنعيط فى الأخر...:99:
واضح أن كلامك ده كله يا سيزار من الغيظ 
معلش معلش ابقوا العبوا غيرها يا زعيم 
ياللى حزبكم شعاره الديك الرومى ههههههههههههههههه
ياعم خالى الواحد ساكت أحسن ​


----------



## الملك العقرب (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*انت اخركم كلام و بس مفيش فعل بكرة لما نحرمكم من المصروف هتبقوا تولولو علي حظكم و تتعلموا الادب صح خلاص عصركم انتهي و بدا عصر الرجالة الفهود احنا تحياتي لجميع الرجالة و بكرر تاني اشحنو القوات استعدادا للمعركة الحاسمة عشان نقضي عليهم و نبيدهم عن بكرة ابيهم و نخلص بقي و نركز في شغلنا *

*امضاء امين صندوق حزب يا رجال العالم اتحدو*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



الملك العقرب قال:


> *انت اخركم كلام و بس مفيش فعل بكرة لما نحرمكم من المصروف هتبقوا تولولو علي حظكم و تتعلموا الادب صح خلاص عصركم انتهي و بدا عصر الرجالة الفهود احنا تحياتي لجميع الرجالة و بكرر تاني اشحنو القوات استعدادا للمعركة الحاسمة عشان نقضي عليهم و نبيدهم عن بكرة ابيهم و نخلص بقي و نركز في شغلنا *
> 
> *امضاء امين صندوق حزب يا رجال العالم اتحدو*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ضحكتنى ياعقرب بحكاية قطع المصروف دى هههههههههه
انت مدخلتش موضوع سى السيد ولا ايه..:smil15::smil15:
بس احب اقولك سى السيد 2008 هياخد المصروف من مراته 
شفت بقى سى السيد يا فهد :fun_lol:
عصر رجاله مين بس... الله يرحمه كان طيب اوى ههههههههههههههه
أحنا بردوا مش بنشوف منكم غير كلام وبس 
الكلام ببلاش يابابا المهم اللى يعمل 
وعقابا ليك يا عقرب....
هحبسك فى عرينك لمدة أسبوع ورينى هتعمل ايه بقى
ههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين هو مش انا قلت الموضوع للبنات بس ومش عايزين الرجاله 
يا ساتر هو أنتم ورانا ورانا...:boxing:
ايه يا ربى الفضول اللى فيهم ده :2:​


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



الملك العقرب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه حزب من غير اعضاء هههههههههههههههههههههههه يعيني بجد حرام يلا بس انا فرحان فيكي اوي ههههههههههه يلا يا رجال الحرب في صلحنا اهي اشحنوا القوات استعدادا للمعركة الحاسمة *
> 
> *امضاء امين صندوق حزب يا رجال العالم اتحدوا*



-------------------------------
قشطه يا كينج قشطه قوى 
سمعهم يا بنى سمعهم
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صيح اخبار الصندوق ايه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



الملك العقرب قال:


> *انت اخركم كلام و بس مفيش فعل بكرة لما نحرمكم من المصروف هتبقوا تولولو علي حظكم و تتعلموا الادب صح خلاص عصركم انتهي و بدا عصر الرجالة الفهود احنا تحياتي لجميع الرجالة و بكرر تاني اشحنو القوات استعدادا للمعركة الحاسمة عشان نقضي عليهم و نبيدهم عن بكرة ابيهم و نخلص بقي و نركز في شغلنا *
> 
> *امضاء امين صندوق حزب يا رجال العالم اتحدو*



----------------------------------------:t32:
:t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::t32::yahoo::yahoo::t32::t32::t32::t32:

وريهم يا عقرب سم العقرب عامل ازاااااااااااااى 
جنود وقوات وسلاطين


----------



## lousa188114 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*يا سبحان الله مرمر قالت ممنوع لرجاله يدخلو براضو يدخلوا
علشان تعرفي يامرمر ان الرجاله عاملين زي طابع البوسطة هههههههههههههه
اللي لما تقولي لهم مايخدلوش يدخلوا جري
اانا معاكي يامرمر بالروح بالدم الي الامام ونحن معك يا مرمر
و انا عن نفسي اختار الشعار رقم واحد علشان هم مايستهلوا غير كدة ​*


----------



## girl of my lord (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

ايه يامرمر الشغل الجااااااامد ده هههههههههه
بس برافو عليكي انا معاكي 
وياريت الرجاله تحكي علي حزبها لما يتفتح يعني في المشمش
عندهم هنااااااااااااك يالا اوت
انا   اختارت الشعاااااااار الاول يامرمر وهو اللي هيفوز
مبروووك للحزب بتاعنا مقدما برئاسه الام الروحيه مرمرررررررر


----------



## samer12 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

   هو ممنوع على الرجال يدخلوا هذا الموضوع .
بس شكلكم حلوووووووووووووو كتير بأخر شعار وأنتو لاحقين الرجل وهو بيهرب منكم . 
عن جد لايقلكم كتييييييييييييير هههههههههههههههههه
​


----------



## جيلان (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*ايه يابنتى الكلام الجامد ده وايه الى مدخل الرجالة هنا
حاشرين نفسهم كدى فى كل حاجة زى البئدونس ماهى بئت سلطة
انا معاكى وبختار الشعار الاول عشن لايء عليهم وعايزة اشوف سيزار ويوحنا والملك العقرب مكان الرجالة الى فى الصورة دول*


----------



## gift (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

:t32:


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا رجاله يا اعضاء الحزب 
عارفين بختارووووووووووو انهى شعار الى فى المرأه الطخيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا   قوىىىىىىىىىىى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
عارفين ليه يا اعضاء الحزب 
عشاااااااااااااان دا شكلهم بعد الجواز ..... يا عينى الراجل عمال يعلف فيها هى والعيال ويكع من جيبه عشان حضرتها تبقى ب النظر دااااا
وسليملى على الرجيم بعد الجوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



جيلان قال:


> *ايه يابنتى الكلام الجامد ده وايه الى مدخل الرجالة هنا
> حاشرين نفسهم كدى فى كل حاجة زى البئدونس ماهى بئت سلطة
> انا معاكى وبختار الشعار الاول عشن لايء عليهم وعايزة اشوف سيزار ويوحنا والملك العقرب مكان الرجالة الى فى الصورة دول*



******************************
يا جى جى يا حبيبه قلبى كدا برضوا اظن انتى عارفه الى فيها هخليها تبيت بره البت انتى حره ههههههههههههه
وبعدين تعالى هنا ما هو يا تبقى معنا مع الحزب الرجالى او تتنحى عن موقف مع الى اسمها مرمر وهى واعضائها دى 
ماشى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين انتى رقيقه وقدامك مستقبل .. دا كل اعضاء الحزب هنا بتاع النساء دا بيعين القضيه ومش هاممهم حاجه .. انتى لسه زى القمر حرام عليكى الى بيعملوا فيكى دا
انسحبى منهم


----------



## mero_engel (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*يعني مش مكفيكم سيبلنلكم المنتدي كله وقاعدين في موضوع يخصنا برضه مش مكفيكم وداخلين ورانا تقرفونا في عيشتنا:a82:*
*اقول ايه بس ما دي حاجه مش جديده عليكم يا رجاله قرفنا دنيا واخره*
*عارفين موضوع يخص المره اللي مدخلكم هنا:t32:*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



mero_engel قال:


> *يعني مش مكفيكم سيبلنلكم المنتدي كله وقاعدين في موضوع يخصنا برضه مش مكفيكم وداخلين ورانا تقرفونا في عيشتنا:a82:*
> *اقول ايه بس ما دي حاجه مش جديده عليكم يا رجاله قرفنا دنيا واخره*
> *عارفين موضوع يخص المره اللي مدخلكم هنا:t32:*​



*داخلين نعملكم حس بدل ما انتوا مش لاقيين حد يعبركم و نحاول نساعدكم فى اختيار الشعار 
ما فيش حاجة تعرفوا تعملوها لوحدكم 
مش عارف هتتعلموا امتى تعتمدوا على نفسكم 
عيب يا ماما انتى وهى انتوا كبرتوا خلاص 
مش معقول كده زهقتونا 







الله ينور يا معالى الريس اديهم على دماغهم كمان 
انت شفت الفيديو بتاع الريسة بتاعتهم وهى صغيرة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما نجيلكش فى رياسة حزب مالهوش شعار 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## +مادونا+ (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

انا اختار  
الشعار : بالطول بالعرض هنجيبكم يا رجالة فى الارض...

تحيا تحيا النساء وتسقط تسقط الرجال تموت الرجال وتحيا النساء 

يا يوحناااا مين قاااااااااااااال ان ميش حد معبرناااااااااا ال يعنى الرجاله ان فى حد معبرها وكمااااااااااااان احنا بنحن التعاون علشاان كدا بنختارو مع بعض مش زيكوووووووووووووووووووووووووو الرجاله شعرها الهمجيه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



lousa188114 قال:


> *يا سبحان الله مرمر قالت ممنوع لرجاله يدخلو براضو يدخلوا
> علشان تعرفي يامرمر ان الرجاله عاملين زي طابع البوسطة هههههههههههههه
> اللي لما تقولي لهم مايخدلوش يدخلوا جري
> اانا معاكي يامرمر بالروح بالدم الي الامام ونحن معك يا مرمر
> و انا عن نفسي اختار الشعار رقم واحد علشان هم مايستهلوا غير كدة ​*



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقينى تشيبهك لهم فى محله طابع بوسطة :t33:
ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل بكلامك 
ميرسى ليكى يا lousa​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

اى خدمة يا جيلان هو انا بلعب ولا ايه 
ههههههههههههههههه
يابنتى انا مختارة الشعار الاول اساسا علشان سيزار ويوحنا والعقرب
لما نشوف بقى هيعملوا ايه 
ميرسى لآنضمامك لينا يابت يا جيلان 
بس أوعى حد يأثر عليكى هههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



سيزار قال:


> ******************************
> يا جى جى يا حبيبه قلبى كدا برضوا اظن انتى عارفه الى فيها هخليها تبيت بره البت انتى حره ههههههههههههه
> وبعدين تعالى هنا ما هو يا تبقى معنا مع الحزب الرجالى او تتنحى عن موقف مع الى اسمها مرمر وهى واعضائها دى
> ماشى
> ...



يااااااااساتر عليك يا سيزار انت لسه كده بردوا 
وبعدين أنت متغاظ لييييه :a63::a63: علشان محدش سائل فى حزبك 
أجرى بقى ماهى مرمر مش زى سيزار ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



+مادونا+ قال:


> انا اختار
> الشعار : بالطول بالعرض هنجيبكم يا رجالة فى الارض...
> 
> تحيا تحيا النساء وتسقط تسقط الرجال تموت الرجال وتحيا النساء
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههه
الله ينور يا مادونا جبتلهم من الأخر انتى كده 
انا خلاص هكتفى بردك عليهم ومش هرد هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى يا جميل ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

mero_engel
twety
veansea
dolly
lousa188114
gift
جيلان 
فيبى 2010
+مادونا+

نورتوا الحزب النسائى 
فين سيزار ويوحنا ييجوا يشوفوا 
ربنا يخليكو ليا يا بنات حزبى 
ويبعد عنننا أسمهم ايه دول ههههههههههههههههههه
ابقوا قولوا أميــــــــــن ​​


----------



## twety (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

هههههههههههههههههههه

أمــــــــــــين

ربنا يستر عليكى ياجيلان
بس اللى يعملكحاجه منهم
تعالى قوليلى وانا اديهولك اسبوع طرد كماااااااان

انت تؤمرى ياقمر

وشدو حيلكوا يابنااااااااااااات:yahoo:


----------



## mero_engel (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*ااااااااااااامين*
*بس كفايه انتي يا حضره المشرفه تويتي معانا*
*يعني لو حد من الاخوه سيزار ويوحنا اتكلم*
*مش هوصيكي يا حضره المشرفه دورك ووجبه ايه وايه هتعملي فيهم*
*دا واجبك ناحيه الحزب النسائي*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

ربنا يخليكى لينا يا تويتى يارب 
يافرحت الحزب :yahoo:
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*مش عيب يا مرمر لما تقولى على تويتى فرخة الحزب انتى شليفها بتكاكى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه





ميرو خدى بالك لو دخلتى تنامى دلوقتى هيطلعلك ديناصور فى الحلم 
وانشاءالله هياكل لسانك اللى بينقط جاز 
قصدى سكر
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## الانبا ونس (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*إن نامت القطة بدرى العب يا فار..
جميييييييل دىىىىىىىىىىىىى 

حلللللللللللللللللللوة ​*


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



twety قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> أمــــــــــــين
> 
> ...



*ربنا يخليكى ليا يا تويتى يا حببتى  
دنت نورتى الحزب
وانا كدى حتكلم بقلب جامد
نبتدى الهجوم بئى عشن نخلص منهم خالص*


----------



## سيزار (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
يا رجاله يا اعضاء الحزب 
عارفين بختارووووووووووو انهى شعار الى فى المرأه الطخيناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا قوىىىىىىىىىىى
هههههههههههههههههههههه
عارفين ليه يا اعضاء الحزب 
عشاااااااااااااان دا شكلهم بعد الجواز ..... يا عينى الراجل عمال يعلف فيها هى والعيال ويكع من جيبه عشان حضرتها تبقى ب النظر دااااا
وسليملى على الرجيم بعد الجوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

ايه ياعم يوحنا عايزة توقع بينى وبين تويتى كده 
انا بقول يا فـــــرحت الحزب 
يلا بقى ياتويتى افصلى كام يوم كده علشان يعرف يقرا كويس
هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

معلش بقى يا سيزار عــــــذراك 
ياعينى مش لاقى اى حاجة تقولها بعد كده..
طيب معلش متزعلش نفسك كده 
انت بردوا عندك حزبك هههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ايه ياعم يوحنا عايزة توقع بينى وبين تويتى كده
> انا بقول يا فـــــرحت الحزب
> يلا بقى ياتويتى افصلى كام يوم كده علشان يعرف يقرا كويس
> هههههههههههههههه​






*لا سمح الله انا باوقع بينك و بين تويتى 
انا بس باهدى النفوس بس 
بطلى بقى تفهمى الناس غلط ده انتى بقستى كبيرة و ترأسى حزب 
مالهوش لازمه
ههههههههههههههه


وطلبك لو اتنفذ هاوصى عليكم ماى روك 
شوفى بقى ماى روك هيعمل فيكم ايه 
واوعى تنسوا ان الأدمن بتاع المنتدى 
راااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااجل​*:2: :2: :2: :2:
:beee: :beee: :beee:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

انا انضميت معاكوا يا بنوتات :yahoo:

تحت شعار

وراء كل عظيم أمرأة أعظم منة :smil12:​


----------



## mero_engel (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

:ab2:
*برافوا فراشه:018A1D~146:*
*ايوه النصر لنا احنا الستات *
*عشان احنا طيبين ربنا هيقف معانا وينصرنا:11_12_13[1]:*​


----------



## twety (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

الله ينوووووور ياجماااااعه

بس مش عارفه ليييييه

حاسه ان فى ناس معترضه علينااااااا

يامسهل

عاوزة اسمع حد معترض 
من اولاد جدو اااااااااااادم :t33:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

مين بس ياتويتى يقدر يعترض وانتى معانا 
من ولاد جدو ادم 
طيب يوروناااا كده الاعتراض ده
هههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*ايه خلاص طلعلكوا صوت
يا فراشة انا نبهتك ما ترجعيش تعيطى 
يا ميرو الكذب حرام انتوا طيبين بأمارة ايه راجعى الشعار بتاعكم وانتى تعرفى
يا مرمر خليكى انتى كده عمالة تلميهم فى الحزب وفى الأخر هتديهم بومبة 
يا بنتى حرام عليكى المقالب دى​*


----------



## angel eyes (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

ايه يا اولاد اعملوا انتوا كمان حزب بدل مانتوا بتدخلوا احزاب الناس كدة 
الشعارات خرافة يا مرمر 
ميرسى على الحزب والشعارات


----------



## angel eyes (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

ايه يا اولاد اعملوا انتوا كمان حزب بدل مانتوا بتدخلوا احزاب الناس كدة :t26:
الشعارات خرافة يا مرمر 
ميرسى على الحزب والشعارات30:


----------



## سيزار (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

ها تحاربوا كتير ولا قليل            ****    هههههههههه دا حزب نسائى مخه مش كبير
عايزين يعملوا حزب علينا ويتحكموا  ****      هههههههههه انسوا خلاص زمن العبيد
الراجل طول عمره راجل                  ****        ومن يوم ما تولد عزمه شديد 
ومهما لفيتوا ودورتوا الرجاله   ****           دايما فى الامام وعامل امان اكيد
يابنتى انتى وهى دا يوم ما يجى العريس  ****        الزغاريد بتعالى كمان وبتزيد 
هو دا الراجل يابنات دخلته عليكم     ****                    بتبقى اكيد يوم عيد
ما تجيشى فى لحظه وتبيعوا البيع  ****                مش فى مصلحتكم ابدا وابعدوا عن العناد العنيد
اتقوا الله وفكروا واحمدى رب الجنود  ****               لانه من محبيته عطاكم راجل والراجل فى حيتكم شهيد


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



angel eyes قال:


> ايه يا اولاد اعملوا انتوا كمان حزب بدل مانتوا بتدخلوا احزاب الناس كدة :t26:
> الشعارات خرافة يا مرمر
> ميرسى على الحزب والشعارات30:



معلش انتى لسه جديدة 
ادخلى على اللينك اللى فى التوقيع بتاعى وانتى تعرفى الخيبة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



twety قال:


> الله ينوووووور ياجماااااعه
> 
> بس مش عارفه ليييييه
> 
> ...


 
_*يلا يا تويتي همتك اهو انت شايفه بنسفك ناس داخله غلط مكان ميخصهاش ومش من المفروض يدخلوا فيه*_
_*وكمان مش داخلين يهدوء لا كمان بيتكلموا وعاملين عواصف*_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



angel eyes قال:


> ايه يا اولاد اعملوا انتوا كمان حزب بدل مانتوا بتدخلوا احزاب الناس كدة
> الشعارات خرافة يا مرمر
> ميرسى على الحزب والشعارات



ربنا يخليكى يا angel eyes
ونورتى حزبنا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايه خلاص طلعلكوا صوت
> يا فراشة انا نبهتك ما ترجعيش تعيطى
> يا ميرو الكذب حرام انتوا طيبين بأمارة ايه راجعى الشعار بتاعكم وانتى تعرفى
> يا مرمر خليكى انتى كده عمالة تلميهم فى الحزب وفى الأخر هتديهم بومبة
> يا بنتى حرام عليكى المقالب دى​*



ايه ياربى ده...
احنا بنات مع بعضنا يا يوحنا 
اطلعوووووووا انت وسيزار منها بقى 
هو انتم ورانا ورانا كده ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

:beee::beee::beee:​*حمد الله على السلامة​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*ايه ده بتقولى عليا غتت ربنا يسامحك​*:yaka:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

مافيش واحدة تألفلنا كلام كدا زى سيزار :ranting:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

يا فراشة يا حبيبتى هما اخرهم كلام كده 
لكن احنا لا طبعاااااااااااا
احنا الفعل 
ههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> مافيش واحدة تألفلنا كلام كدا زى سيزار :ranting:​



*تدفعى كام واخلى سيزار يكتبلكوا اللى انتوا عاوزينه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ما قولنا من الأول عاوزين راجل 
مابتسمعوش الكلام ليههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *تدفعى كام واخلى سيزار يكتبلكوا اللى انتوا عاوزينه​*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ما قولنا من الأول عاوزين راجل *
> 
> *مابتسمعوش الكلام ليههههههههههههههههههههه*​


 
هههههههههههههههههههه

الظاهر كدا فعلآ :08:

طاب احنا ممكن ناخد راجل واحد بس

اية رايكم يا بنات ؟ :closedeye


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*يلا يا بنات شدوا حيلكم واختاروا شعار الحزب بتاعنا 
عايزين نقضى على الرجالة نهائيا :yahoo::yahoo:​*


----------



## كاكا (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

شكرااااااااااااا جميل جدااا


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (1 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*يعنى من غيرنا مش عارفين يعملوا أيه دخلين ورانا لموضوع الوحيد بتاعنا *
*هههههههههه هههههههههههه هههههههههههههه*
*يعينى صعبانين عليا هههههههههههه*
*أحنا معاكى يا مرمر وأنا بأختار الشعار الرابع علشان فى الأتحاد قوه*​


----------



## s_h (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

هههههههههههههههههه
بلاش كلام فى السياسة


----------



## assyrian girl (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*
أول واحد....
.
.
.
.
.
.
.


الشعار : النساء قاومون وقادرون على الرجال...
مش محتاجة أقول ده باين أوى فى الصورة
ههههههههههههههههه

hehheheheheheheheheheheh
go girls go ​*


----------



## نرمين نعيم (3 يناير 2008)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

ايه يا جماعة الحقد ده؟؟؟؟طيب ماتعملوا زينا!!!!!!!!!! عشان نشاور عليكم ونقول(بتقلدونا ليه؟ صعايدة والا ايه.؟؟)


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

يلاااااااااااااااااااااا يا بنات...

شيدوا حيلكم معايا أنا قررت أرجع الحرب بقى 

أختاااااروا الشعار بتاعنا وخلصووونى يا بنانيت عشان نعلن الحرب ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



assyrian girl قال:


> *
> أول واحد....
> .
> .
> ...



30:30:30:

ياااااااااااامسهل ​


----------



## جيلان (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*خلاص يا حبيبتى خدى الاول واتكلى على الله*
*ونسمى الحزب ((((* *نحو مستقبل افضل بدون رجال* *))))*


----------



## yerigagarin (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



marmar_maroo قال:


> يلاااااااااااااااااااااا يا بنات...
> 
> شيدوا حيلكم معايا أنا قررت أرجع الحرب بقى
> 
> أختاااااروا الشعار بتاعنا وخلصووونى يا بنانيت عشان نعلن الحرب ​


*
وكمان حتعلنوا الحرب ؟
بلاش
الطيب احسن
فكروا كويس قبل فوات الاوان
:t11:
*​


----------



## mariam201097 (21 أغسطس 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههةمحدش معبرك


----------



## meryam 4 jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

سعد سعد يحيا سعد ههههههههههههههه
وانا كمان معاكى يا مرمر و أختار الشعار الأول
والله الموفق
ياحنا ياهم فى المنتدى ده


----------



## kalimooo (21 أغسطس 2008)

ايه الشقاوة دي
مين قام بالمشروع ده
البوليس جي
خمس دقائق
وهياخد المسبب
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## maryem66 (23 أغسطس 2008)

وانا كمان معاكم يابنات والشعار الاول تحفة 
وينطبق عليهم يلا يامرمر ابدى المعركة واحنا معاكى


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

*لالالالالا
يا مرمر  

بلاش الكلام دة

انا مع  يوحنا  

و rooky

((((((بالطول بالعرض هنجيب حزبكم فى الارض))))))*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



جيلان قال:


> *خلاص يا حبيبتى خدى الاول واتكلى على الله*
> *ونسمى الحزب ((((* *نحو مستقبل افضل بدون رجال* *))))*



هههههههههه حلوة يا جيلان ياختى 

ييجى منك يابت تصدقى 30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



yerigagarin قال:


> *
> وكمان حتعلنوا الحرب ؟
> بلاش
> الطيب احسن
> ...



:t30::t30::t30:
:t30::t30:
:t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



amjad-ri قال:


> *لالالالالا
> يا مرمر
> 
> بلاش الكلام دة
> ...



طيب ورونا كده عايزين نتفرج :smil16:

خالينا حتى نشوف لكم منظر قبل مانموت 30: هههههه​


----------



## amjad-ri (23 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



marmar_maroo قال:


> طيب ورونا كده عايزين نتفرج :smil16:
> 
> خالينا حتى نشوف لكم منظر قبل مانموت 30: هههههه​



هو انتي عوزاني اموت

:heat: اهو انا بتنفس  انفاسي الاخيرة


:t30::t30::t30:​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (24 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*

*فكرة جامدة موت ويلا وريهم الاول والتالت 


والله ولى النصر ​*


----------



## +meriet+ (29 أغسطس 2008)

ايه الرجالة الى حشرة نفسها ده مبتعرفوش تقراوا مكتوب ايه فى العنوان مش عايزين رجالة يدخلوا عايزين بنات ولا انتوا تحولتوا هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ازيك يا ست ام حسن هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه الشعار ااول للنساء 
وعلى راى الزعيم عادل امام يا انا يا السفارة فى قلب العمارة حنقولكوا
يا احنا يا الرجالة فى قلب المنتدى ههههههههههههههه


----------



## مورا مارون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


انا راي نحط كل الشعارات  في شعار واحد ونهجم بقا يا ماروااا اىلى الجهاد


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

روووووووووووووووووووووووعة الحزب ده كلوا سيسبنس

وده تويتي بلش بلحرب وحيصداد رجالة

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مين اللي طلب الطرد ؟


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مورا مارون قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> 
> 
> انا راي نحط كل الشعارات في شعار واحد ونهجم بقا يا ماروااا اىلى الجهاد​
> ...


تويتي هايلحق أصحابه :





​


----------



## قلم حر (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*رد: رد على: أختيار شعار حزبنا النسائى تعالوا يا بنات ومش عايزين الرجالة يدخلوا*



marmar_maroo قال:


> وأنا هختار أول شعار...
> 
> الشعار : النساء قاومون وقادرون على الرجال...​
> 
> ...


قاومون !!
أصلها : قوّامون , و للبنات : قوّامات و قادرات .
 لو عاوزين قائد , ناجح , مميز , داعم لحقوق المرأه , ممكن أفكر بالموضوع !
عندي أكمن شعار ( تحفة ) !


----------



## just member (23 سبتمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه*
*تنسيقك للموضوع فى قمة الروعة*
*بس لية ها التفرقة العنصرية *
*ما الافضل اننا نعيش فى سلام*
*وبعدين انتم هنا برعاية الله اولا واحنا سبب لحمايتكم*
*يعنى لو حد دخل المنتدى كدة ولا كدة ويعاكس اى اخت فيكم اكيد احنا اللى ينقفلة *
*اممممممممم*
*ماشى ماشى *
*مسير الايام تثبتلك *
*وانا لا مشترك هنا ولا مشترك هنا*
*ومش هقولك كمان احلى كاريسكاتير عجبنى اية *
*رخامة بقى عندك مانع*​


----------



## زملكاوى ياعالم (23 سبتمبر 2008)

الاجابة رقم خامسة


----------



## yousteka (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بصراحة يامرمر الاربعة يجننوا بس اعتقد ان الاول اجملهم

بس اعتقد ان الرجال زي الفيروس بالضبط صعب التخلص عليه

ربنا يقويكي ويقوينا معاكي


----------

